# just reward



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Some guy pulls up to wife and says" remember me" wifes thinking o no, should I, but guy continues "I'm OMs friend and he went to prison". Light turns green and they both take off. 
Im really happy OM is gone. For some reason this guy bugged me the most out of all the others. I quess b/c he was the one she was doing when I confronted her. and it was one of the longer affairs. He continued to want to see her and became needy. (she wanted to see him too, but)
I was told that most guys were bumbed when they found out that my wife was a wife. most just wanted sex and knew the deal. this guy still wanted more from her even after the fact of her marraige. 
In one way if this OM knew the deal both W and him would have been more discreet and I wouldnt have to deal with this cheating grap.(ignorence is pliss). But most importantly the OM caused me to open my eyes, confront my W and change our unhealth behaviors.
I dont like wishing bad on others but this makes me happy.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

How did the OM end up in prison just out of curiosity?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

We dont know and we dont care
she dumbed him in Feb. '10


----------



## GlowinWish (Sep 10, 2010)

well i must admit i often wish my partner's OW found some ill fate of her own... karma's sweet givings is all


----------



## tj71 (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know what i wish on the OM. There were times I almost drove to his work to kick his a$$ or tell all his coworkers about it. We have also had friendly testing conversations. Very strange. Ups and downs for sure.


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

That is great to hear about. I have often wish bad karma on the OW. I still do, not so sure I ever will stop wishing bad karma on her.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Revenge is generally pointless. Evil people usually dig their own pits if given time. Almost always, the punishment they inflict on themselves is far worse and lasts longer than anything we might give them. If you had whooped him, his bruises would have healed by now. He's got several beatings and much worse to look forward to in prison.


----------

